# Release in Doubt.



## Cameron (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi all,

Buddy (previously "Listless Bird") has made a great recovery thanks to all the advice I received from so many of you. Many Thanks. My worry though is that Buddy has turned into a pet and I did not want or expect that because I had hoped to release him come spring. 

Buddy follows me around the apartment, sits at my feet or on the computer when i'm online and generally seems to be happy to see me when I come home. I have just read two excellent threads on release, one from Trees Gray and the other from TAWhatley that are causing me to rethink release.

My concerns are that I can't provide Buddy an opportunity to learn to forage for food naturally and for that matter am not exactly sure what pigeons eat in the wild. It is -25 in Saskatoon tonight with wind chill so taking him outdoors is completely out of the question. My other worries are that he has become too trusting of people, too young (about 7-8 weeks) to have been predator proofed by his parents and is not currently being socialized with other birds. Buddy is my only pigeon. Last, *I cannot keep him beyond the end of March *because I will be travelling.

I am sorry to bother you all but I need help. Are there any rehabbers in my area who can prepare him for a release down the road or someone who can provide a good loving home come March. I want him to be socialized with other pigeons so he can be as normal as possible. I can already see what is happening here though. This bird sees me as a bird. I am his only company. He has started to communicate with me in his own way, pecks at my boots sits on my chair whenever I move from it and watches me like a hawk. He seems very bright and has turned into quite a strong flier. I am still trying to get a picture of him organized but I am a little low tech. Buddy is all black though on his back and sides except for one white feather. His chest is grey.

Thanks again

Cameron


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cameron, 

Yes, you're in between a rock and a hard spot here Some pigeons naturally just warm up to their human caregivers really easy and no matter what, you can't avoid that.

Hopefully we'll be able to find someone who might be able or willing to take Buddy off your hands before March. Until then, please don't release him, it doesn't sound like he's ready to handle it and with winter fast approaching, he'll surely do poorly or worse.

Hang in there a bit more and hopefully we can figure something out here.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cameron,

I'm sorry to hear you have to look for a new home for Buddy, he sounds like a great bird.

It would be wonderful if you could find a transitional home for Buddy where he can learn to live among other pigeons and adapt to others of his kind, and/or be prepared for release with other pigeons similar to him come next year. Pigeons do become more independent of us humans once they are around their own kind, so there may be a possiblity of release, if criteria is met.

I'm sending prayers & positive thoughts that you will find a wonderful new home for Buddy.


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

If you were closer I would see what my hubby thinks about it since I have 1 pigeon a female and she has not been with other birds either. But I am in Utah so it would be a bit of a trip.


----------



## Cameron (Nov 23, 2005)

*I'm trying to figure out how to post my picture*

Thanks Brad, Treesa, Mistifire.

No, I definately will not release Buddy at this time of year. Although it has warmed considerably since my first post I am certain it would be a death sentence on my little friend to let him go now. I don't know what it's like in Oshawa but it was sure bitter here for a few days. Yesterday, I saw a flock of wild pigeons floating down the South Saskatchewan River on ice flows and they seemed to be enjoying themselves. Those are some tough birds!
Buddy though has no flock or friends other than me so I will just wait for spring.

I have been so impressed by all the love and compassion shown by the visitors to this site. Thanks Treesa for your positive energy, I feel certain I will find a home by March, possibly late April. Four months gives me good lead time to find a home. I have just noticed for the first time tonight that Buddy keeps one eye closed a lot of the time. I discovered this by observing him as he sat by the mirror and I could see that while one eye was firmly fixed on me the other remained closed the whole time. Not sure what this means as it looks OK but will monitor it for a while.

Mistifire,
Thank you for considering adopting Buddy. I had to go to my map to see how far away Utah was and your right, that is one very long trip. You must be incredibly caring to even consider such a long drive. I read somewhere on a pigeon site though that it is very difficult to get pigeons through customs with all the bird flu paranoia and I would'nt want buddy to end up getting destroyed by the border folks. I don't have any really good information on the subject yet though. I am certainly open to adopting him to a good home so I am going to check out the customs sites to see what I can find. The other thought I had though (I am starting to learn about the great homing instincts of pigeons) is that there is the possibility he would fly straight back to Saskatoon!!! Is that likely? Perhaps someone more knowledgeable than me can offer a comment on that scenario.

Oh, the pictures. I tried to put one into this post but it's not working. I will try it again later.


Cameron.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cameron, 

I'm glad to hear you will keep Buddy for as long as possible and try to find him a good home. I'm glad as well you won't be releasing him at this time of year, because it's just not a good time. And to answer your question about the weather in Oshawa...it's been pretty darn cold and we just got a huge snowstorm earlier today! 

Pigeons all have a homing ability and ferals possess this as well in varying degrees it's true. I think it would depend on where Buddy was relocated to, how far away whether or not he would home back to Saskatoon. I don't think this would be the case in this particular situation of him finding his way back to you.

As for uploading pictures, make sure they are under 100K in size or they won't upload on this site. If you want to email them to me, private message me and I'll send you my email. I will post the picture then for you


----------



## Cameron (Nov 23, 2005)

*Thanks Brad.*

 Thanks Brad. Hope you got the pics OK. Looks like I'll have to spring for a decent computer after all. This dinosaur I am using now is just too much like me. My grandmother knows more than I do about the net. LOL!

Cameron


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cameron, 

Sorry it took me so long to get your pictures posted, I was indisposed for awhile there. Buddy is a very cute and young pigeon still He's under 3 months old but looks very healthy and well cared for.

Here are 3 of Cameron's pictures of Buddy, everyone


----------



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

awww hes beautiful!!!! Looks like he is loving his very own personal tree! What a doll!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

buddy looks healthy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hope you can find a home for this beauty. BTW, your ficus is awesome. 

Maggie


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

*Buddy is a pet- For Sure!*

For some reason I have not been able to post messages for awhile due to changing my E-mail address. Anyway, I'm back and...

Buddy is a a pet...It is completely out of my control too. He has taken to me like I am a bird or something,..landing on my head and shoulder, coo-ing at me, sitting at my feet and chasing me around the apartment. So much trust, so much love from such a tiny creature. He can't be more than a pound in total. 

Whenever I leave the room he follows me like a little dog and then fly's up to land on my shoulder, my head or some nearby perch. I can usually hear him following me . There is that quiet pat-pat-pat of little bird feet on the carpet and sure enough there he is right behind me. I don't have any idea what this means but he seems smitten with my company. He is visibly upset when I put on my coat and scarf to leave the house and happy to see me when I return home. He sleeps on my boots, pecks at my toes and does a whirlibird helicopter thing before landing on my knees when I am wathching TV. 

I know I spend too much time talking to him and when I am gone during the day I leave on a CBC-Radio music station that he really loves. It is called galaxie/nature and it plays the sounds of waves, wind and birdsongs 24/7. I don't know if anyone else does this but he finds it soothing and seems to be too young to be alarmed by the gull calls in some of the songs. 

Maybe I have been spending too much time talking to this bird but he has become my family over the last month. I still don't have a home for him and I am now sure he won't ever be wild again. There is something wrong with his right eye. He keeps it closed most of the time and I have noticed that he has problems with his take-offs and landings that is probably attributable to his vision. All else seems well except for the landings as I mentioned. He is very strong,(somewhat aggressive--certainly a male), active and quite happy to be with me. I let him fly free in the apartment and don't limit him at all except he isn't allowed in the kitchen.

I still need a home or someone who will adopt him by the end of April. That is only 3 months away...otherwise I will have no choice but to set him free then and hope for the best. Sorry for being so long-winded.

BTW, What's a Ficus...Is that a pigeon?

Cameron


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cameron, 

Good to hear from you Sounds like you've found a definite buddy, in BUDDY It would seem that he sees you as his potential mate or perhaps his rival, lol He does sound like a male pigeon but one can never be too sure. There is no way you can keep Buddy? You seem to be just as attached to him as he is to you and it seems like such a shame that you won't be able to keep him. In 3 months time you're going to be even more attached to the little gaffer. 

The ficus that Maggie was talking about is the plant that Buddy was perched on.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cameron,

Certainly you can't just release him when you have to move? He has become like a domestic and depends on you for providing him the necessities he needs, not to mention the companionship.

Where do you live, exactly? Please ship him to me or someone here, if you can't find anyone local.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Treesa, 

Cameron is in Saskatchewan, Canada. I don't think he'll be able or allowed to ship the bird to anyone in the USA. I don't think Cameron will just release the bird either, he seems like a very caring person 

Cameron, you've got 304 months to come up with a plan for Buddy, hopefully something can be figured out with all of our collective brains


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

*I left the wrong impression*

 Hi Brad and Treesa,

I did leave the wrong impression by saying I would let him go in the spring. Release is the very last thing that would happen at this point if I have no other options. The problem is that I am not just going to be moving but will be leaving the country and there is no way to take Buddy with me. 

In the last week I have staked out a good release spot with a large flock of well fed feral pigeons up on the University. Once it warms up that is where I would try to introduce him to a flock if he is not adopted by then. Like Brad noted I still have at least 4 months so hopefully all will work out well. I have changed my travel plans by one month so far to ensure Buddy has good weather and will change my plans again if it is still too cold. It is never really predictable up here weather-wise.

The one eye has me concerned though. It looks like I will have to make a trip to the vet. I just can't see anything wrong with the eye by visual examination. Buddy might just need some eye drops or something like that.
I do want him to have a good life though. I gather pigeons live 10 or 12 years so he has a lot of years ahead of him yet if all goes well. Thanks all.

BTW, I also don't think shipping across the border is an option but I have read many of your posts Treesa and you seem like really a great person. I will try to find a local home if I can.

Cameron


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

*Buddy*

Hi Brad,

Boy am I dumb. I just re-read your post but this time I deciphered the icons and noticed the wink at the bottom. Does this mean you have a good lead for me? Or for sometime down the road? Guess I have to read between the lines. Thanks for all the support. You sound like a good guy. Maybe Buddy would like Oshawa...Hmmmm. (Just Kidding).

Cameron


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cameron, 

You're very welcome for any bit of help that I've been able to provide to you 

Sorry about the confusion with my "winky" emoticon. I really couldn't take this pigeon because a) I don't have the room and b) the dynamics of a single rock dove with my 4 domestic runts wouldn't work.

I was just hoping that from now until the end of April, that collectively as a group, we will be able to figure something out for this lovely pigeon known as Buddy


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

*Emoticon?*

No problem Brad,

I really knew that already. Oshawa is pretty far from me as it is. That's why I said "Just Kidding". Canuck Humour, you know. I think, maybe that I have found someone to take my bird though. No firm committment or anything but a possibility. We'll see in the new year. Merry Christmas to you though 

Cameron


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Cameron, 

That's wonderful that you may have found someone to take him, that would be such a relief for you I'm sure. In the meantime, I'm also sure that others here will try their very best to help you find an alternative if needed.

Have a wonderful Christmas and New Years yourself


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi all,

I did have a good Christmas. I spent my time with Buddy who it turns out is quite a good friend. He is my first bird and has surprised me every step of the way. So intelligent and inquisitive. I never knew birds were such good companions. How much personality they have. It is love no doubt. We have just come back from the vet by the way.

Buddy has a clean bill of health. His eye is OK, wound fully healed, no mites or worms and his overall size is good. The vet said he was obviously a well fed, happy, active bird so my mind has been put at ease. Just thought you would like to hear a good news story to start off the year. I still don't have a home for him and the days will be counting down starting tomorrow but I still hope for the best. I have read and re-read all the posts. Treesa, do you really want Buddy? If I have no home by April I would be willing to find a way to get this amazing creature to you. He is a house bird. Very affectionate in his way. He wants to be with me all the time which I still find odd but I think that is more an aspect of his personality than my bird care. Let me know. Expense is not a concern. This little friend of mine needs and deserves a loving home. 

Cameron


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If you have no alternative then yes, I will take Buddy.

I don't want to see your "pet" released in the wild.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> If you have no alternative then yes, I will take Buddy.
> 
> I don't want to see your "pet" released in the wild.


thats very kind of you Treesa

that way we can ensure Buddy gets a nice loving home.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cameron, 

Good to hear from you, I'm glad you had a good Christmas with Buddy Sounds like he has really taken to you and you to him. Pigeons do make wonderful pets if you put the time into them and get to understand them. They do have great personalities and wonderful dispositions as well...each bird with it's own unique personality.

That is very kind of you Treesa to take Buddy if it comes down to that. Perhaps you and Cameron should investigate what is needed to be done in order to ship a pigeon from Canada to the USA. It might be good to find out what to do and what to expect ahead of time if there is no other choice come April.

Thanks again for the update Cameron, I really wish you could keep this pigeon because I can tell you're really going to miss him when you have to part with him.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

i always was confused in how pigeons are shipped from one place /country to the other

would you have to put Buddy in a special wooden lcoked box with lots of breathing holes? but i wander what you need to put in the box for the journey, how long the journey would take, and would the box go from house to house or from airport to airport? they also have to be very careful with the box


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Cameron,*

I know how are hard it will be to leave Buddy! I really hope you can find a good home for him and, when you do, I'm sure you will keep in touch with the new owner. These pigeons sure have a way of getting to the heart don't they?

Please keep us updated about Buddy and the best to you and your future endeavors!


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks Treesa, Brad, Mr Squeaks, LondonPigeon,

Sorry about the long time to respond but I was really not feeling well and just had to take a break for a while.

You are right though, I really will miss Buddy when the time comes to give him up. He is the most loveable character. I couldn't have imagined how much a bird can brighten up a room with their personality and crazy behaviors until I found this one.

Thanks Treesa too for offering to take Buddy if I can't find a local home. I felt a bit bad for you after reading about the pigeon-lung though so I will do my best not to burden you. Actually, you know, I was thinking afterwards that I should not have put you on the spot by asking you to take my bird in the public forum. That was bad etiquette on my part. I hope you will accept my apology for the faux-pas.

I have a serious question about Buddies health tonight though. His poops are suddenly almost all watery since yesterday with just small specks of green in them. I haven't seen this before but he still seems active as normal. Could it be stress?, diet?, illness? The thing is that I havn't changed his diet, environment or even had him out except the one time we went to the vet. I
realize it is not easy to diagnose on the basis of watery poops but is this sometimes normal for pigeons. Buddy may be molting now too and is sprouting new feathers where the old were lost. Thanks all,

Cameron


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Just a quick follow-up. 

The poops I mentioned earlier tonight seem to be back to normal after half the evening and I have had time to think about what the problem might have been. I spend most days with Buddy but today was different in that I was gone for 10 to 11 hours. 

Could lonliness or stress cause that kind of diahrea? I don't know if anyone else has observed anything like this but Buddy is really attached to me and I can well imagine his stress at being left alone for so long. Or is it possible he has picked up some bad bacteria in the seed I am buying? I will keep a close eye on him the next couple of days and update if the problem returns. 

I had one more question for anyone who might know. I am using "Hartz" gravel and Grit for budgies. Is this OK for pigeons? I notice he prefers the larger bits in the mix but for the most part it is all a very fine grit. (A bit like small sand grains). Should I be putting out more gravelly type grit or....?
Thanks

Cameron.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Camrron said:


> Could lonliness or stress cause that kind of diahrea? I don't know if anyone else has observed anything like this but Buddy is really attached to me and I can well imagine his stress at being left alone for so long. Or is it possible he has picked up some bad bacteria in the seed I am buying? I will keep a close eye on him the next couple of days and update if the problem returns.
> 
> I had one more question for anyone who might know. I am using "Hartz" gravel and Grit for budgies. Is this OK for pigeons? I notice he prefers the larger bits in the mix but for the most part it is all a very fine grit. (A bit like small sand grains). Should I be putting out more gravelly type grit or....?
> Thanks
> Cameron.


Hi Cameron,

Stress can cause diarrhea, and if he is used to having you around and then you are gone for many hours, that would do it, because you are a part of his normal routine.

Give him some probiotics to replenish his gut bacteria if he needs it, as stress depletes the good gut bacteria.

Pigeons do prefer pigeon grit, which is course and made specifically for them. They need the red grit, perhaps you can get it at a pigeon supply place. 

No need to apologize, if Buddy still needs a home, I will take him, as a last resort-I don't want to see him released in the wild, but hopefully you will find an indoor home for him, as he is a pet. My birds live outside in the coop, and I only keep a bird inside for the purpose of rehab, due to my condition. It was because I had to raise my two pets indoors when I got the pigeon lung. I am much better now but I can't keep any bird inside on a permanent basis.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cameron, 

I agree with Treesa, that it's likely stress that is causing this...likely from the moult. How old is the pigeon now? Since he's an indoor bird, it's unlikely it's an illness he caught. This should be his first moult into his adults feathers and this occurs around 3 months of age. It's very hard on their systems too shed and replace a lot of feathers at once so probiotics, and a good avian vitamin supplement would be beneficial


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*I, too,*

notice the difference at times in poops when Squeaks is molting. Of course, I panic but then when he's out and about, all is fine. Also, birds like their routine and when something is different they seem to manifest through their poops. 

Sometimes, in the morning, before I let him out, I will notice nicely formed poops from during the night. The minute he's out or if I'm not fast enough for him, he will always make one giant poop - sometimes nicely formed, etc. and sometimes not so good. Then, running around he becomes a little pooping machine with nicely formed "raisins." Go figure... 

Some time ago, there was a thread started about poops. Quite informative and, after awhile, quite humorous too! We tended, at times, to get a little carried away (pun intended)!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

mr squeaks said:


> Some time ago, there was a thread started about poops. Quite informative and, after awhile, quite humorous too! We tended, at times, to get a little carried away (pun intended)!



Here is that excellent thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11637


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone.

Sometimes I do worry I might be doing the wrong things for my little friend but I always feel better after reading your thoughtful advice and encouragement. I should not be surprised if stress is the culprit. Buddy can act so tough at times but I have noticed he really is very sensitive to changes in my home. So much for the tough guy routine. He's still just a baby.

Buddy seems back to normal today and we spent the day together just fine. His poops are absolutely normal again, (like raisins Mr Squeaks, your description is perfect!) and he is as active as ever. Brad, you asked about his age. I would say he is almost exactly 3 months old now. His molt is fully in progress and Buddy is pulling out some of his first feathers. I would say I have picked up about 15 or 20 so far. Mostly downy but about a half dozen flight feathers. Hopefully the feather pulling/shedding is normal.

He also had his first real bath on his own. Finally! He really seemed to enjoy it too. I put a couple inches of warm water in the sink and splashed it around with my hand which interested him. Then I left to micro some dinner and lo and behold while I was gone he had jumped right in like a trooper for a good soaking. Course he then waddled back to the living room and with real difficulty flew back up to his perch. Hopefully we can have regular bath nights now.

I don't yet have any avian vitamin supplements. Any recomendations? So far I only use ACV, probiotics, grit and good seed. My vet didn't carry any good bird supplies and the chain stores are hopeless.

Thanks for being understanding Treesa. You're a sweetie for sure.

Cameron


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi, I just read the "scoop on poop" as Pidgey called it, That is a really helpfull thread and it put a lot of my worries to rest. Thanks Brad (and Treesa for pointing the way).

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Here is that excellent thread:
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11637


Thanks, Treesa, that was the INFORMATIVE thread. The one I had in mind was, while informative too, was also, REALLY funny! It was called "Poop As Art" and started by Photokev (*anyone know what happened to him? He was such a funny guy!)*

Anyway, it was posted under General Discussions, page 13 in May, 2005. I found it by doing a search but have no idea how to bring it "back" (bump?).


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> It was called "Poop As Art" and started by Photokev (*anyone know what happened to him? He was such a funny guy!)*


Hi Shi, Photokev just stopped posting one day for no reason that we are aware of. It was his original idea to have a photo contest here in the forum as well and he was setting it up but then he just vanished 



mr squeaks said:


> Anyway, it was posted under General Discussions, page 13 in May, 2005. I found it by doing a search but have no idea how to bring it "back" (bump?).


Yep, just type "bumping up" if you want to bring it back up near the top of the posts again


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Camrron said:


> I don't yet have any avian vitamin supplements. Any recomendations? So far I only use ACV, probiotics, grit and good seed. My vet didn't carry any good bird supplies and the chain stores are hopeless.
> 
> Cameron


Hi Cameron, 

That is great that Buddy has taking to bathing and now that he has, he'll want to be splashing around a few times a week

See if you can find *PRIME* vitamins, I think they are made by Hagens and have been recommended by members here before. I think they are available in some of the pet stores, so look around. 

If that doesn't pan out, try searching *feed and farm supply stores* in your area in the yellow pages or online. Call around and see if any of them carry any products for pigeons, they usually do because pigeons are considered a "farm" animal and many people in rural areas have pigeons. 

Good luck


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Poop as Art*



mr squeaks
Anyway said:


> *Here is that thread:
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10455
> 
> ...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Just for kicks, Cameron,*

you might want to check out the Poop as Art. At least you will get a few laughs!  

Well, darn, yes I remember now that Photokev kinda fell off the radar.Too bad.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Ok, got it. Prime by Hagens is what I will look for.Thanks Brad

Oh, Mr Squeaks, I did check out the "poop as art" and have to agree it was one of the craziest threads I've seen so far. There are some really humorous people at pigeons.com. The poop subject is interesting though. You know, with all the effort so many go through trying to input the right things into their pigeons only to get rewarded at times with some very weird output (poop). I myself felt like I was reading teacup leaves trying to discern the meaning of some of the ones I've seen. Thanks for the laughs!

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Glad you enjoyed Cameron.*

I am still thinking about the possibility of getting an "original" Mr. Squeaks 'painting.'  

Just need canvas, some non-toxic water-based paint for feet prints, a few feathers, some poops, cover, frame and hang...voila, an orginal pigeon work of art -no two the same! With the talent we have on this site, I bet there would be some beauties!!


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I can hardly wait. Let's call it a pigeon picasso.

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Or "Original Pigeon (Pictures?) (Prints?)" - Picasso optional  

Oh dear, I think it's full moon...crazytime!

Of course, if Pidgey the Poo ever adds his comments, everything will really start going downhill!  and your 'original' thread/posts will be history! 

The urge to get carried away becomes totally irresistible!


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

Cameron said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Buddy (previously "Listless Bird") has made a great recovery thanks to all the advice I received from so many of you. Many Thanks. My worry though is that Buddy has turned into a pet and I did not want or expect that because I had hoped to release him come spring.
> 
> ...


*That's good he made a recovery*


----------



## kgmartens (Jan 29, 2006)

*Rehoming Buddy*

Hello, Cameron.

I'm from Saskatoon as well. Joined this forum today because I found an injured adult pigeon in my back yard this morning. I was poking around some of these threads and encountered yours. 

In the fall, I volunteered at the local Pet Expo for New Hope Dog Rescue. The booth next to ours was the Saskatoon Pet Bird Society. I was wondering if you have contacted anyone in this organization about rehoming Buddy? It says on their website that they will help in rehoming domesticated birds. 

http://members.shaw.ca/SPBS/

Best of luck!
Karen


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

*Wow, Saskatoon really is the center of the world!*

Hi Karen,

Thank you so much for the information you passed on to me. You are the second person I discovered who was from Saskatoon today and only the second of all time. We might not really be at the center of the universe but what a great city this is we live in, eh!

Tell me about the bird you have found though. How is his condition. Have you started a thread looking for information yet? If I can help at all I will. I do know of a pigeon rehabber on the East side not far from the university so if you are feeling uncomfortable caring for the bird just E-mail me and I will get you all the info you need. Good luck with your new friend. 

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

While I mentioned keeping Windy as a possible companion for Buddy on the thread that Karen started, now I'm wondering if you have found a home for Buddy?

Such a shame that you will be leaving and giving up Buddy! We have also enjoyed your postings too! Hope you can keep in touch...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> Such a shame that you will be leaving and giving up Buddy! We have also enjoyed your postings too! Hope you can keep in touch...


Yikes! I didn't get this from anything I've read .. did I miss something? Even if I did, that's too bad .. Cameron is the resident Saskatoon pigeon person and cannot escape the reach of Pigeon-Talk  

Terry


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

*No, I am not leaving yet.*

Hi Terry,

No I won't be going anywhere quite yet. My original plans were to travel by spring but the nice people at the Tax Department are slowing me down by demanding money. Guess I'll have to put off my plans till September now.

I may not have a home for Buddy afterall I just found out. There is still a lot of time to find someone though and now that there are others in Saskatoon who love pigeons I may be in luck.

I won't be keeping Windy as Buddy's companion in any case. Karen has asked that once she recovers, and if she is not disabled that I return her to the neighborhood she was found. I think that Karen is incredibly thoughtfull and considerate about this birds welfare. Of course I agreed. This would be in Windy's best interest too. She may indeed have a mate out there waiting for her to return. I have some hurdles to get past first though. I have not been able to diagnose the problem yet so have no way of knowing the outcome. We will be making a trip to the vet shortly though for a professional opinion and blood work if that is the right thing to do.

All the best.

PS: And I really thought you were going to needle me about saying that Saskatoon was the center of the Universe Mr Squeaks! You must be slipping!

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nope, I NEVER attack our neighbors to the North!  Tease a lot, YES... Glad to hear you'll be around longer! However, you better find a home for Buddy soon...you know what happens the longer he stays with you... Besides, now that you have found such great friends on PT, how could you stand to leave us? (sob! whimper!) 

I hope Windy will be OK if released back where she was found. Karen mentioned some nasty kids in that area!


----------



## kgmartens (Jan 29, 2006)

*Nasty kids*

Yes, I've been thinking about that too. On the way to work this morning, I noticed a lone pigeon sitting on the neighbor's roof. I felt kind of sad for it... I will keep a watch on the kids. Maybe they will move away sooner rather than later.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Mr Squeaks,

I can take the teasing, I am getting older too so I am a little thick skinned (or is thick skulled). Never did get that straight. You are sure right about me getting attached to Buddy though. Loveable little guy he is. Lots of personality too. He really tells me off if I am gone too long. And tries to undo my bootlaces when I am getting ready to leave the house. Pretty smart huh.

Cameron


----------



## Esftumbler (Jan 31, 2006)

Cameron said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Buddy (previously "Listless Bird") has made a great recovery thanks to all the advice I received from so many of you. Many Thanks. My worry though is that Buddy has turned into a pet and I did not want or expect that because I had hoped to release him come spring.
> 
> ...


Believe it or not..Buddy is valuable. Feral pigeons are the best mom and dads around. They have the instinct to really take care of their young. Several years ago, I went under a local bridge and picked out a few babies in the nest. Brought them home and hand raised them all. They now are a part of my loft as "Pumpers". Pumper is a term used to identify a bird that takes care of anothers young. I have English Short Faced Tumblers, which have very small beaks. They have trouble feeding their young, so Pumpers are needed. My pumpers are invaluable.
If some one in the area is using pumpers, then he/she would be a good addition to the loft. Granted many frown upon Feral pigeons...I don't...They are the backbone of this loft.
I would take the bird, but live in Florida.
Common Pigeon Bill'
In the Plywood State Florida


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Esftumbler said:


> Feral pigeons are the best mom and dads around. They have the instinct to really take care of their young. Several years ago, I went under a local bridge and picked out a few babies in the nest. Brought them home and hand raised them all. They now are a part of my loft as "Pumpers".
> In the Plywood State Florida


*Hello Esftumbler,

While I agree with you about feral pigeons, as well as domestic, being the best mom and dads around, I do not condone taking feral babies out of the nest for the sole purpose of using them for "Pumpers". Taking these youngsters away from their mom and dad, and out of their natural environment is cruel, and should not be done, not to mention it leaves alot of emotional issues for parents and babies. The babies should be raised and fed by mom and dad until they are weaned and fledged. 

I'm sure they now have a good home and plenty to eat, but we only remove sick and injured birds, and babies without parents, that need rehabbing, with the intentions of releasing them back upon them regaining full health. 

Please do not do this again, and don't promote it. This kind of action will not be condoned here.*


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I second everything Treesa said. A few years ago, a stranger stopped by our home because he had seen our aviaries. He left us a note that said he would like to get some of our wild birds for his son who was interested in raising pigeons. I called him and he came back and after further conversation found out he really wanted the ferals to be used to raise the babies of his fancy pigeons whose beaks were not large enough to feed their own babies.

I told him I couldn't agree to do that. Most of our pigeons are just temporary until they are able to be released and I didn't want them used for that purpose. He said he had tried very hard to raise some of the babies but they all died within a few days and asked if we would try raising one for him. He brought us a baby just a few hours old and we raised him successfully (and in the process fell totally in love with the little bugger). 

We taught him and his wife how to raise the little ones and his problem is solved without causing distress to the ferals. He became, and remains, a friend.

So, if you want to raise the babies, just feed them yourself.

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I second everything Treesa said. A few years ago, a stranger stopped by our home because he had seen our aviaries. He left us a note that said he would like to get some of our wild birds for his son who was interested in raising pigeons. I called him and he came back and after further conversation found out he really wanted the ferals to be used to raise the babies of his fancy pigeons whose beaks were not large enough to feed their own babies.
> 
> I told him I couldn't agree to do that. Most of our pigeons are just temporary until they are able to be released and I didn't want them used for that purpose. He said he had tried very hard to raise some of the babies but they all died within a few days and asked if we would try raising one for him. He brought us a baby just a few hours old and we raised him successfully (and in the process fell totally in love with the little bugger).
> 
> ...


WoW! What a great story, Maggie! Lucky man to have you as a friend, not to mention his pigeons! WELL DONE !


----------

